#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  Alguem sabe como atualizar ONU GPON AN5506-01AG 1GE OEM ?

## netuai

*Comprei esta bomba na flytech, para usar com minha fiberhome, a própria flytech oriente trocar o firmware para se tornar compatível,* 

"Faz NAT, Bridge e PPPoE. É necessário atualizar o firmware, baixando-o através do link:
http://flytec.com.py/download/files/...fe20150603.zip

Uma vez atualizado, alterar IP e senha conforme abaixo:
IP 192.168.1.1
user: admin
pass: vsONU101"

*O problema, é que sempre que tento atualizar da erro na memoria flash, e o pessoal da Flytech fala que vai ajudar já marcou ate acesso remoto comigo e nada.*

----------


## kanwulf

Cara, com FiberHome vejo o pessoal usando a Intelbras ONU 110, essa ai nunca vi na vida.

----------


## cleicimar

Cara, essa ONU estampa Fiberhome, mas se não me engano são fabricadas pela ChinaUnicon.
Já tive muito problema com elas, e também não consegui atualizar o firmware, porque a memória flash dela parece ser menor que o tamanho do firmware.

Como o colega acima disse, essa ONU 110 da Intelbras (http://www.intelbras.com.br/empresarial/gpon/onu-110) está muito competitiva no mercado.

O custo-benefício é realmente muito bom. Vale a pena dar uma conferida.

----------


## netuai

> Cara, essa ONU estampa Fiberhome, mas se não me engano são fabricadas pela ChinaUnicon.
> Já tive muito problema com elas, e também não consegui atualizar o firmware, porque a memória flash dela parece ser menor que o tamanho do firmware.
> 
> Como o colega acima disse, essa ONU 110 da Intelbras (http://www.intelbras.com.br/empresarial/gpon/onu-110) está muito competitiva no mercado.
> 
> O custo-benefício é realmente muito bom. Vale a pena dar uma conferida.


Na verdade comprei uma, queria fazer testes. do paraguay sai mais barato que estas da intelbras, e pra emprestar é melhor paraguay

----------


## netuai

o valor dela da pra comprar uma com wifi no py

----------

